# YEA! McDonald Photography is here!



## butterflygirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Check out my site please! www.photosbymcdonald.com.

Thanks!

Jen


----------



## butterflygirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone? Is it that bad?


----------



## forceofnature (Nov 15, 2007)

Not bad at all. Hope you do well!


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2007)

Not bad


----------



## zendianah (Nov 28, 2007)

I checked it out and I think its to wordy. I like your pictures a lot but IMO to much type takes away from your photography.


----------



## theusher (Nov 29, 2007)

Not to nit-pick, but the about page doesn't do anything for me. I don't care for it being written in 3rd person.


----------

